# Crypt of the Ancients



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This year only going to be doing two large scale props. I've decided that I'm not starting any character props until the big stuff is done. I don't want to get sidetracked again. One of the big things is finishing those wall panels I started last year. The other is that damn crypt I been putting off for two years now. Guess I was inspired by the new addition at The Davis House, I really like the style the went with:

"Sleeping Beauty" from The Davis House









Here's what I got so far though:










So far I've got most of the foam cut, just need the head and footer for the enclosure and the base. None of it is glued yet however. The veiled figure will be fun since it will be my first time out with monster mud. The other thing I'm aiming to do (time permitting) is animate the lid. I've got it all planned out: simple crank, motor plugged into a lightning fx box which will be driven by a grinding stone sound effect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having seen some of your other creations posted here, this one should be equally impressive when finished.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking good so far. Keep us posted with our progress.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks all. Picked up some needed supplies tonight. Never realized what a hassle it is to tint cheap paint from the expensive paint swatch. Couldn't help it, couldn't find any actual greys on the cheap swatch. Blacks yes, greys no - they all looked like shades of blue or navy. And the punk behind the counter said the darker color wouldn't fit in the can unless I bought the more expensive brand of paint. Ended up getting my the paint at Haunt Depot were they were more than helpful.

So yeah, got two shades of grey (dark base and a light for the wash), a big bucket-o-joint compound, some fresh brushes, some foam board adhesive, and a few other odds and ends. I'm ready to rock-n-roll.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

go for it! can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good start on the foam, now with the rest of supplies you are ready to go! Keep us all posted!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, got everything glued together, done for the night. Gonna get an early start tomorrow and do some sanding, cleaning, and a little filler with joint compound. If all goes well by Sunday afternoon Kaoru and Queen of Monsters will be outside helping me do some monster mud - fun for the whole family LOL.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Question: the inside of the crypt has an 8" depth. Being foam should it be ok to put a small 400w fog machine on the inside? Maybe put a small section of 1/4" ply to sit it on keeping the unit clear of the sides.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

To bad we wont be able to start anithyng till next weekend. As for the fog machine I'd test run that idea first. Not sure if its such a good idea putting that inside the actual crypt, maybe run a tube inside of it from the back? Looking forward to working on the mud with you.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I made a similar crypt a few years ago and left the bottom open.
I used a light FX smoke machine and a dryer hose with frozen bottles of (ROCK SALT) water in side for the fog to roll over. I wanted. Animate the lid too, but never figured out a good way too. I really like the sleeping beauty and I might have to make one to finish off this one. Please keep posting more steps.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

More progress. Got the initial sanding and joint compound done. Will need another round of sanding by hand once the JC is dry (ie: tomorrow). I made a couple nicks here and there with the electric sander but I smoothed them out a little and will just chalk it up to aging technique. Might even do some cracks and whatnot with the soldering iron tomorrow.



















This project is moving along nicely and can't wait to finish it. Might not get work on it much tomorrow (got a family thing to do) but really don't want to loose this momentum.

Thanks for the fogging tip Brad. I might get one of those 400w low-lying foggers from Spirit or Target. I'm not too concerned with the bottom as I can always put a piece of 1/4" ply under it. It's the top and sides I'm worried about. I know the 400w unit I picked up last year is only 5" high which gives me a 3" clearance for the top of the crypt. Wondering if that will be enough.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

very cool 
new question... please
Did you make crypt come from just one piece of 4'x8' foam?

And next I had a ground fogger and did not like it's ablities. I would say just a regulare fogger (not the one you add ice to). but that is just my Opinion ;-))


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I would probably say it took 3-sheets of foam. One sheet for the base and top and bottom edges. Another for the side edges of the base and the top portion of the lid. The bottom layer of the lid was made from scraps from a couple years ago but I think they were one full sheet almost. 

I've heard mixed stuff about the ground foggers. To be honest I have three other foggers in my haunt at this point. One 1000w which will be chilled and cover most of the cemetery area. A 400w that will be on the roof of my garage unchilled for use with the laser vortex. And another 400w chilled connected to my witch cauldron.

I'm planning on adding a 4th fogger for inside the crypt. 

I have most of the mechanics sketched out for the lid. Think of a really light weight furniture dolly/palette. It will be on casters and support the weight of the lid. The motor is a simple crank that moves it side to side on a pivot.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Base coat on the bottom all set. Went pretty quick as both my daughter and I tag teamed it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work! I love the inspiration prop, and yours is looking amazing too! Great progress so far, I'll definitely be following this one!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I really like how it's turning out! Good choice on the color too! I can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This has been a really fun project.

I'm considering carving Hastur's Yellow Sign at the foot and weaving in some yellow El Wire to make it glow.










Something like this (photoshopped below):


----------



## Hell Hound (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a great start! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, finally got around to doing the monster mud on the cover. First try at MM but I think it came out pretty decent. But man that stuff is heavy! Does it dry heavy? If so the lid might be too heavy for the animatronics I'm considering.



















How does one smooth out all those fiber strands off the burlap once its dry (shot 2)?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I love the look of this. I just got up from my nap and I love these pics. I'll have to go outside later to look at it, gotta cook first.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

That is looking very nice. Was wondering if a lighter fabric (other then burlap) might have reduced the weight of it overall. Just thinking, but other then that that is a sweet topper for the crypt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this getting double takes from your neighbors or have they caught on to your little obsession?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Roxy: A lot have caught on, one or two strange looks. We have one neighbor who's super looking forward to seeing the finished display. She kept complimenting the crypt cover and asked where all that talent came from. Did my best to stay modest. But it always warms the heart hearing those things, especially considering I've never ever done monster mud before.

Update: carve all the cracks and touched up the base paint on the lower half. Cracks carved on the lid too including claw marks. I'll take some more pictures in the daylight.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice beginnings! Hasture would be proud! Any more symbols planned about the sides, or Bass reliefs of other Mythos entities? Regardless, awesome start!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I like the monster mudd job it looks great and the MM should get a little lighter as it dries I just did some guys and their quite a bit lighter now


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike, yeah it's definitely a bit lighter now. I think it'll be just fine for the animatronics.

Did some painting today so here an update:




























Think there might be a little room for improvement on my dry brushing technique (might go back over it with a dry sponge). But overall I'm quite happy. Now all that's left is some aging and some moss.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks absolutely fantastic! The cracks came out great!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That is really looking cool! I love the look so far and can't wait to see what it looks like in operation!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That's super cool TerrorMaster! I love it!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Super awesome. 

You did a great job.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic job.... I love it!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Your crypt is outrageous! If I might ask, what did you use for your body, other than the skull? In other words, how did you form the body shape? I know what to do for a standing static prop, but not one on it's back. It's looking great so far!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I really love the look of this prop. You did a great job. If I had room to store it I'd be really tempted to do one myself.


----------



## Hyprosick (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work, I really like it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

looking great.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It's beautiful! I love it! Everything looks great, but I really love the cracks! The paint job is really nice. I hope you and the folks at the Davis House don't mind, I'm going to make one of these for next year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful compliments everyone. I've been putting this piece off since 2007 and I'm glad I finally got it done. 

Over the weekend I did some aging using a dark gray wash. Finished the final detailing this evening which consisted of some touch ups to a couple minor nicks and added some moss in random spots. I'll have some pics up this weekend when I take it back out the garage.

@madmamma: I cut various sized pieces of 2" foam for most of the shape rough rounding the edges on most of it. For the forearms I used pool noodles and one noodle in half and taped over the foam for legs. The breast was done using a piece of carpet foam half rolled (think of a P on its side). The details were molded with the monster mud. I wish I had taken pictures before applying the monster mud.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Pictures of Finished Exterior:


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow .......that looks awesome ! Nice job on the Monster Mud !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This turned out beautifully, Terror. It looks like a real stone crypt.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love, love, love!!! It turned out amazing!! Nice work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its wonderful! it looks so real!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I've been getting a lot of great comments from the neighbors in the circle as well since I was working on it in the front yard. Got a small handful of stares but most of them stopped and complemented the work. This project was a lot of fun. I'll probably do something else with monster mud again but most likely not this year - too jam packed and behind schedule (aren't we all).


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic job on the crypt! Love it!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

ok awsome 
please don't leave out the movement you talked about.

;-"))


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great job on the monster mud, painting, and moss work.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is a very cool crypt, the attention to detail is so nice. Ia'! Even if left as a static prop, it makes for a wonderful addition.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome job! Looks like real stone!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I like this one alot and I am very envious of your storage


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent addition. Haven't heard from you in a while - glad to see you're still in the mix.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

that is a cool little crypt that ya built. nice work on it


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

VERY nice! Well done!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

this would go well for my mausoleum-ty for the idea


----------

